# rescue needed



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i do not know how to transfer info from petfinder, however there is a sweet 9 year old golden(it says mix, but i don't really think so)at Spaulding County Animal Shelter in Griffin, Ga. that is scheduled to be euthanized on 10-2-07. is there anyone out there who can help?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Send me the pet id number for petfinder please.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

the SCAS CODE is B07-538


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is this the same Golden Ret. Female at Spalding?*

Golden Retriever Female - Last Chance To Adopt October 2nd.

Spalding County Animal Shelter - Dogs & Puppies

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-09-30, 11:23AM EDT


*This Golden Retriever female is about 9 years old. She has until October 2nd. to be adopted or she will be destroyed. She is at Spalding County Animal Shelter Spalding County Animal Shelter Phone 770-467-4772 This is a Gas Kill shelter. You can FAX an adoption agreement from the website 24 hours a day. The shelter reopens at 10am tommorrow morning. Her shelter ID is B07-0538 * 

Location: Griffin, GA 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 436105749


I emld. GRRA and Adopt a golden Atlanta I hope someone saves her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact Adopt a Golden Atlanta [email protected]
Atlanta Dog Squad [email protected]
GRRescue of Atlanta [email protected]

If the dog is a mix, contact the other breed rescues, too.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

The female is being picked up GRRA today>


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gotgoldens...*

Gotgoldens:

Thank you for telling us GRRA is picking her up today, because PTS is tomorrow, Tues., Oct. 2nd.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear she will be saved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad to know she is being saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I had emld. the two Gold. Ret. Rescues in GA.*

I had emld. the two Gold. Ret. Rescues in GA=GRRA and Adopt a Golden Atlanta.


Kim Goforth e-mld. me back and said they had a volunteer going to look at this sweet 9 yr. old today.

I pray this means they will be taking her into their rescue.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I had emld. the two Gold. Ret. Rescues in GA=GRRA and Adopt a Golden Atlanta.
> 
> 
> Kim Goforth e-mld. me back and said they had a volunteer going to look at this sweet 9 yr. old today.
> ...


I am with adoptagolden and volunteered to go get her. They Told me GRRA people would be going to get her. Between both groups I am sure one of them will get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Kim at GRRA to check on this sweetie.*

Kim's reply was she is safe-they have her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness this girl is safe.


----------

